# sharks on ther bar



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

have they been swimming in top? and have they been right on the bar ? also have they been chasin the cobia jigs or havethey beeneating justthe fresh bobo's?


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

sharks dont really eat cobe jigs, but they are chasing the bonita schools moving down the beach


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *mack_attack2 (12/21/2007)*sharks dont really eat cobe jigs,


I beg to differ!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:withstupid

i got one to eat a bud light can one time:letsdrink


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

They do!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Best bait for them is Bonita.


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

ok so according to chickenbone if i spot oneI shall throw a budlight can at his ass? empty or full?


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

well i know they do sometimes but what i was talkin about was for the most part they dont


----------



## Boggy Basin Boy (Sep 27, 2007)

Shutterup

Why empty of course.


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

ok so if i know vs200b he will try anything..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i also got one to eat a banana one time.... no shit...:letsdrink


----------



## shutterup (Dec 6, 2007)

HAHA told ya... "DE BIG ONE"


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

they'll nail a gotcha also !


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *shutterup (12/22/2007)*ok so according to chickenbone if i spot oneI shall throw a budlight can at his ass? empty or full?


That would be a waist of a good beer. Chunk an empty.


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

ive seen it done with a gotcha at okaloosa pier with one of those penn silverado 12 lb. combos, nice black tip about 80 pounds, he wanted to keep it so 2 people gaffed it and slung it over the rail but thats when he decided he didnt want to keep it:banghead


----------

